# Must-See! 10 RegisseurInnen, die man kennen sollte - Teil 1



## yaviellorien (31. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Must-See! 10 RegisseurInnen, die man kennen sollte - Teil 1* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Must-See! 10 RegisseurInnen, die man kennen sollte - Teil 1*


----------



## Worrel (31. Januar 2020)

Vorschläge für Teil 2:

*Terry Gilliam*
- 12 Monkeys
- Brazil
- Fear and Loathing in  Las Vegas

*The Coen Brothers*
- The Big Lebowski
- Fargo
- Barton Fink 
- Oh Brother where art thou?

*Quentin Tarantino*
- Pulp Fiction
- Kill Bill 1
- From Dusk Til Dawn (Regie für den halben Film)
- Jackie Brown

*David Lynch*
- Lost Highway
- Mulholland Drive
- The Straight Story
- Twin Peaks

*The Wachowskis*
- Bound
- The Matrix Trilogie
- Cloud Atlas

*Darren Aronofsky*
- The Fountain
- Requiem for a Dream
- Mother!

*Quentin Dupieux / Mr Oizo*
- Rubber
- Reality
- Wrong


----------



## hawkytonk (31. Januar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Vorschläge für Teil 2:
> 
> *Terry Gilliam*
> - 12 Monkeys
> ...


Cloud Atlas ist ein Film vieler Regissuere. So hat Tom Tyker ebenso Regie geführt.

Zu Tarantino hätte ich eher noch ein paar aktuellere Filme genannt - wie "Django Unchained" anstatt "From Dusk Till Dawn", für das er sich eh nicht verantwortlich zeichnet.

Statt David Lynch hätte ich eher Christopher Nolan, statt Aronofsky hätte ich eher Sergio Leone, statt Dupieux eher Luc Besson genannt. 
Paul Verhoeven, Hayao Miyazaki, Steven Spielberg, Sam Peckinpah, John Woo, Ridley Scott sollten aber auch nicht fehlen.


----------



## Worrel (1. Februar 2020)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Cloud Atlas ist ein Film vieler Regissuere. So hat Tom Tyker ebenso Regie geführt.


Das war's dann aber auch mit "viele", denn das waren dann schon alle.



> Zu Tarantino hätte ich eher noch ein paar aktuellere Filme genannt - wie "Django Unchained" anstatt "From Dusk Till Dawn", für das er sich eh nicht verantwortlich zeichnet.


Na sowas - ich hätte wetten können, daß er die erste Hälfte des Filmes "regiert" hätte ...



> Statt David Lynch hätte ich eher Christopher Nolan, statt Aronofsky hätte ich eher Sergio Leone, statt Dupieux eher Luc Besson genannt.
> Paul Verhoeven, Hayao Miyazaki, Steven Spielberg, Sam Peckinpah, John Woo, Ridley Scott sollten aber auch nicht fehlen.


Ja mach doch. Ich hab ja nix von : "So das sind jetzt die, die vorkommen müssen und alle andern sind raus!" geschrieben.

Das sind bloß einige Regisseure deren Arbeit man sich mindestens mal angesehen haben sollte - und da gehören T. Gilliam, David Lynch und Aronofsky auf jeden Fall dazu.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (1. Februar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Na sowas - ich hätte wetten können, daß er die erste Hälfte des Filmes "regiert" hätte ...



Das wäre mir neu.
Tarantino hat zur Story von Rodriguez das Screenplay geschrieben und in einer Nebenrolle mitgespielt, mehr aber auch nicht. Als Regisseur wird überall nur Rodriguez creditiert.
Aber selbst wenn, Gastregie hat er bei verschiedenen Projekten immer mal geführt (Sin City, Four Rooms), die sieht er aber nicht als seine eigene Arbeit an.


----------



## Chroom (1. Februar 2020)

James Cameron und Robert Zemeckis könnte man auch erwähnen. Aber die muss man ja fast kennen (nicht sollte   ) Und noch viele andere. Ist aber auch Geschmacksache.


----------



## PsychoSkull-87 (1. Februar 2020)

Meine Liste würde so aussehen ... 

George Lucas:
Krieg der Sterne

Quentin Tarantino:
Purp Fiction, Kill Bill, Reservoir Dogs
Inglourious Basterds, Django Unchained

Stephen Spielberg:
Schindlers Liste, Soldat James Ryan, Indiana Jones 1-3, Jurassic Park .... 

Robert Zemeckis:
Forrest Gump, Zurück in die Zukunft, Cast Away

David Fincher:
Sieben, Fight Club, Gone Girl

Ridley Scott:
Blade Runner, Alien, Prometheus

Francis Ford Coppola: 
Der Pate, Apokalypse Now

Warum wurde bei Stanley Kubrick nicht Full Metal Jacket erwähnt?


----------



## linktheminstrel (1. Februar 2020)

Tolle Liste!
Für alle, die jetzt George Lucas, Tarentino, Spielberg und co. fordern: das sind die Leute, die deren Arbeit massiv beeinflusst haben. Die Pioniere sozusagen.


----------



## Schalkmund (1. Februar 2020)

Ihr habt Uwe Boll meinen LieblingsregisseurInnnnnen vergessen.


----------



## PsychoSkull-87 (1. Februar 2020)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Tolle Liste!
> Für alle, die jetzt George Lucas, Tarentino, Spielberg und co. fordern: das sind die Leute, die deren Arbeit massiv beeinflusst haben. Die Pioniere sozusagen.



Mag ja sein das die Wegbereiter waren ... das heißt aber nicht das deren Filme gleichzeitig auch gut sind. Zu deren Zeit vielleicht - war halt was Neues. 
Es würde heute auch kein Mensch mit dem ersten Automobil fahren wollen.


----------



## Worrel (1. Februar 2020)

PsychoSkull-87 schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das die Wegbereiter waren ... das heißt aber nicht das deren Filme gleichzeitig auch gut sind. Zu deren Zeit vielleicht - war halt was Neues.
> Es würde heute auch kein Mensch mit dem ersten Automobil fahren wollen.


Bücher mit Äpfeln vergleichen geht nicht.
Bei Autos gibt es diverse technische Fortschritte sowohl in Leistung als auch in Umweltverträglichkeit und Sicherheit.

Ein Film von wann-auch-immer mag eine Prise Zeitgeist haben, wo man sich dann heutzutage fragt, was daran witzig gewesen sein soll oder was man damals für komische Moralvorstellungen hatte, aber zB ein_ Reservoir Dogs _oder _Pulp Fiction _hat in meinen Augen abseits von "den-Film-habe-ich-schon-gesehen" exakt Null an Reiz verloren.


----------



## Kinorenegade (1. Februar 2020)

Die Filme von Jack Arnold haben mich in meiner Kindheit begeistert... Tarantula, Der Schrecken vom Amazonas, Die unglaubliche Geschichte des Mr. C.... Quasi der Anfang des phantastischen Films. Dadurch hab ich dann später The Twilight Zone verschlungen oder von Spielberg Unglaubliche Geschichten. Sowas wird leider heute nicht mehr gedreht. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## PsychoSkull-87 (1. Februar 2020)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bücher mit Äpfeln vergleichen geht nicht.
> Bei Autos gibt es diverse technische Fortschritte sowohl in Leistung als auch in Umweltverträglichkeit und Sicherheit.



Es war nicht als Vergleich gedacht, sondern das Auto sollte als Metapher her halten.
Diese technischen Fortschritte gibt es doch auch beim Film (Effekte, Ton, Kostüme und Masken, Kameras und die Möglichkeiten der Nachbearbeitung haben sich auch deutlich verbessert). Ich will ja nicht sagen das Neu automatisch besser ist - nur ist es meist angenehmer und ansprechender. 
Die Ideen von damals können ja trotzdem gut sein, deshalb wirds ja oft kopiert oder weiter entwickelt. 
Ich wollte nur sagen das der Erste zu sein nicht automatisch auch heißt das man es am besten gemacht hat.


----------



## Alreech (1. Februar 2020)

9 Männer und eine Frau, und dann umbedingt RegiesseurInnen verwenden ?
Nicht Woke genug... 

Mein Tip:
Kathryn Bigelow
kommt aus dem Kreis um James Cameron und hat viel mit den Schauspielern zusammengearbeitet die auch in dessen Filmen mitmachen.
Bill Pullman, Lance Hendriksen, ect...

Filme:
Near Dark
Strange Days
The Hurt Locker


----------



## Worrel (1. Februar 2020)

PsychoSkull-87 schrieb:


> Diese technischen Fortschritte gibt es doch auch beim Film (Effekte, Ton, Kostüme und Masken, Kameras und die Möglichkeiten der Nachbearbeitung haben sich auch deutlich verbessert).



Richtig. Aber das führt ja nur bei solchen Filmen zu einer Abwertung, die sich zu sehr auf die (damals beschränkten) CGI Möglichkeiten verlassen haben wie zB _der Rasenmähermann_

Hitchcock's _Rope_ wird ja nicht plötzlich schlecht, nur weil es jetzt 8-Spur Sound und CGI Möglichkeiten gibt.
Und was gab es denn in _Pulp Fiction_, was man nicht auch 30 Jahre früher hätte drehen können?
Was ist mit den _Matrix _- Bullet Time Szenen?  Sind die jetzt plötzlich schlechter, weil man das heutzutage mit CGI statt einem Set mit unzähligen Kameras hinkriegen kann?
Ist _Avatar _durch die 3D Darstellung wirklich besser geworden?
...


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. Februar 2020)

PsychoSkull-87 schrieb:


> Es war nicht als Vergleich gedacht, sondern das Auto sollte als Metapher her halten.
> Diese technischen Fortschritte gibt es doch auch beim Film (Effekte, Ton, Kostüme und Masken, Kameras und die Möglichkeiten der Nachbearbeitung haben sich auch deutlich verbessert). Ich will ja nicht sagen das Neu automatisch besser ist - nur ist es meist angenehmer und ansprechender.
> Die Ideen von damals können ja trotzdem gut sein, deshalb wirds ja oft kopiert oder weiter entwickelt.
> Ich wollte nur sagen das der Erste zu sein nicht automatisch auch heißt das man es am besten gemacht hat.



Die Hobbit-Trilogie ist nicht besser durch das CGI geworden. Avatar auch nicht. 

Und Filme wie Clockwork Orange, Metropolis, Der große Diktator usw...das sind tatsächlich gute Filme. Nicht, weil sie "neu" waren, sondern weil sie gut waren.


----------



## PsychoSkull-87 (1. Februar 2020)

Ich glaub du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich wollte niemandem zu Nahe treten oder Filme schlecht machen. Ich sag einfach nur das die alten Schinken aus dem Artikel nicht automatisch gut sind nur weil es das bis dato noch nicht gab. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Und was gab es denn in _Pulp Fiction_, was man nicht auch 30 Jahre früher hätte drehen können?


Man hätte ihn drehen können aber er wäre nicht so gut gewesen  Die überhöhte und glaubhafte Gewaltdarstellung, der Soundtrack, die Dialoge (vorallem das vulgäre), die Erzähltechnik .... das hätte man zu der Zeit nicht gemacht oder halt anders. Dann würde heute niemand darüber reden. Die Story wäre in einer anderen Zeit zwangsläufig anders gewesen oder es hätten entscheidende Details gefehlt. 



Worrel schrieb:


> Was ist mit den _Matrix _- Bullet Time Szenen?  Sind die jetzt plötzlich schlechter, weil man das heutzutage mit CGI statt einem Set mit unzähligen Kameras hinkriegen kann?


Nein die sind nicht schlechter. Der Sprung in die 90er ist auch nicht so groß wie in die 50er. Da sind die Unterschiede nicht so gravierend. Viele alte Filme haben auch nicht so eine große Immersion.  Da hat die Technik schon einen bedeutenden Anteil dran. Selbst wenn Matrix in 100 Jahren angestaubt ist, bleibt immer noch eine großartige (und kranke) Idee. Die Reihe hat auch einen Nerv der Zeit getroffen (künstliche Intelligenz usw.)



Worrel schrieb:


> Ist _Avatar _durch die 3D Darstellung wirklich besser geworden?
> ...


Da haste meiner Meinung nach ein schlechtes Beispiel gewählt. Das muss ich mit einem absoluten Ja beantworten. Erstmal war der Hype gerade wegen 3D so groß. Was meiner Meinung nach auch der einzige Grund ist warum er bis vor kurzen der erfolgreichste Film war. Die Leute waren neugierig was die 3D Technik zu der Zeit leisten konnte und waren davon begeistert. 
Unterm Strich bleibt ein Animationsfilm mit einer mäßigen Story und sehr guten Effekten.


----------



## PsychoSkull-87 (1. Februar 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Hobbit-Trilogie ist nicht besser durch das CGI geworden. Avatar auch nicht.


Ohne CGI wäre Avatar gar nicht möglich gewesen 
Ich predige ja nicht das neue Technologien das Non Plus Ultra sind. Aber sie machen viele Dinge einfacher, angenehmer und umgänglicher. Warum hat sich denn 30 Jahre keiner an der Hobbit ran getraut und dann auch erst nur als Trickfilm!?! Weil es schwer machbar war bzw. dem Ganzen einfach nicht gerecht wird. Da es die Buchvorlage gibt ist es sowieso schwer. Aber ohne die Technik wäre es nicht so gut rüber gekommen oder du hättest dich beschwert warum sie bestimmte Szenen gekürzt hätten (weil nicht machbar). 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und Filme wie Clockwork Orange, Metropolis, Der große Diktator usw...das sind tatsächlich gute Filme. Nicht, weil sie "neu" waren, sondern weil sie gut waren.


Ich will keine Filme schlecht machen. Ist sowieso alles subjektiv. Kernaussage war nur - der Erste zu sein bedeutet nicht immer der Beste zu sein. Es dreht sich ja auch nicht alles um visual effects. Ton, Kostüm, Kameratechnik, Beleuchtung usw. sind genauso wichtig. Das Gesamtpaket hat sich weiter entwickelt und macht es leichter Geschichten an- und entsprechend zu erzählen. 

Ich hab wohl bei manchem nen Nerv getroffen  drum werd ich das nicht weiter anheizen. Ich werd nichts mehr dazu schreiben. 
Meine Sicht der Dinge muss ja nicht richtig sein - also peace


----------



## linktheminstrel (1. Februar 2020)

PsychoSkull-87 schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das die Wegbereiter waren ... das heißt aber nicht das deren Filme gleichzeitig auch gut sind. Zu deren Zeit vielleicht - war halt was Neues.
> Es würde heute auch kein Mensch mit dem ersten Automobil fahren wollen.



Kennst du die Filme? Kurosawa, Hitchcock, Kubrick und Andere der Liste waren absolute Meister ihres Faches und filme wie Full Metal Jacket, Die Sieben Samurai, der unsichtbare Dritte, Psycho, Clockwork Orange, Metropolis, Modern Times etc. sind einfach sensationelle Filme. Zum Auto-Vergleich: Sag so was nem Tarentino und es kann dir passieren, dass du eine gefangen bekommst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Februar 2020)

Alreech schrieb:


> 9 Männer und eine Frau, und dann umbedingt RegiesseurInnen verwenden ?
> Nicht Woke genug...
> 
> Mein Tip:
> ...


Zero Dark Thirty nicht zu vergessen. Und vor allem Blue Steel, mit dem sie ihren Einstand inmitten der Männerdomäne hatte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Februar 2020)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Kennst du die Filme? Kurosawa, Hitchcock, Kubrick und Andere der Liste waren absolute Meister ihres Faches und filme wie Full Metal Jacket, Die Sieben Samurai, der unsichtbare Dritte, Psycho, Clockwork Orange, Metropolis, Modern Times etc. sind einfach sensationelle Filme. Zum Auto-Vergleich: Sag so was nem Tarentino und* es kann dir passieren, dass du eine gefangen bekommst.*


Pfff… Ein Tarantino macht doch keine halben Sachen, wenn dann gibt's nen Head-Shot.


----------



## USA911 (1. Februar 2020)

Echt jetzt PC-Games: "RegiseurInnen"? 
Die Berufsbezeichnung ist Regisseur, genause wie Sie Gesundheitspflerger, etc. ist. Wenn explizit auf die Person bezug genommen wird dann ist es Regiseurin.
Stellt Ihr jetzt auch den PC-Kult vor die Gramatik der Deutschen Sprache?
Schwach wenn noch nicht mal studierte Journalisten sich an die richtige Grammatik halten.
Kopfschüttel...

Ihr könnt gerne 10 Regiseurinnen aufzählen, aber dann bitte mit einem kleinen "i" schreiben...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. Februar 2020)

Nebenbei:
Wie kommts dass Cecil B. DeMille hier nicht gelistet wird? Sein Name ist Pflicht, denn erst durch ihn kam der Trend zu cineastischen XXL-Epen und großen Monumental-Filmen. Man denke nur an *Die Zehn Gebote*, K*önig der Könige* (von 1927, nicht der 1961er-Streifen), *Samson und Delilah*...


----------



## Worrel (1. Februar 2020)

PsychoSkull-87 schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast mich falsch verstanden. Ich wollte niemandem zu Nahe treten oder Filme schlecht machen. Ich sag einfach nur das die alten Schinken aus dem Artikel nicht automatisch gut sind nur weil es das bis dato noch nicht gab.


Sicher. So ist "Die Welt am Draht" aus den 70ern zumindest aus heutiger Sicht schnarchlangsam und -weilig, während das storygleiche "The 13th Floor" 1999 deutlich unterhaltsamer daherkommt (und nur deshalb nicht so bekannt wurde wie der themengleiche Film "Matrix", weil die beiden Filme zeitgleich rauskamen).



> Man hätte ihn drehen können aber er wäre nicht so gut gewesen  Die überhöhte und glaubhafte Gewaltdarstellung, der Soundtrack, die Dialoge (vorallem das vulgäre), die Erzähltechnik .... das hätte man zu der Zeit nicht gemacht oder halt anders. Dann würde heute niemand darüber reden. Die Story wäre in einer anderen Zeit zwangsläufig anders gewesen oder es hätten entscheidende Details gefehlt.


Es ging aber um die technische Entwicklung ...



> Viele alte Filme haben auch nicht so eine große Immersion.


Wieso das denn nicht? 




> Da haste meiner Meinung nach ein schlechtes Beispiel gewählt.


Nein, da habe ich ein gutes Beispiel gewählt. Denn obwohl die Technik wohl in manchen Kinos top Qualität geliefert hat (in meinem waren die Realszenen irgendwie nicht richtig ausgerichtet - die Computer animierten Szenen hingegen waren top) - was hat denn "3D" für die Gesamtqualität des Films gebracht? 
Toll, da sieht man dann irgendwann den Wurfspeer eines Eingeborenen oder sonstwas durch den Raum fliegen. Toll.
Oder beim Hobbit sieht man, wie die Knöpfe der Jacke in richtigem 3D von der Jacken hüpfen.
Alleine schon, daß mr nicht mal ein herausragender 3D Moment bei _Avatar _einfällt, spricht schon für sich.

Und mal ganz ehrlich: Macht das den Film _besser_?
Oder ist das nicht einfach nur der Effekt-Kick für den Augenblick? Der im Gesamtkontext komplett egal ist?

Ich hab jedenfalls nach ganzen 2* 3D Filmen für mich beschlossen, daß 3D für meinen Filmkonsum völlig irrelevant ist.

* der zweite war der Alice im Wunderland Film mit Johny Depp


----------

